# The latest in "christian" punk



## puritan lad (Jan 18, 2007)

Found this on the Old Truth Blog. Don't know whether to laugh or cry over this nonsense, as I am tempted to do both.

Be aware that this site may be offensive. The name says it all...

Zombiegutz


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 18, 2007)

How was this offensive? I thought it was quite well done and insightful.


----------



## puritan lad (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you referring to the Old Truth site, or the Zombiegutz site? It is the latter I was referring to...


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you for posting this site! I'll be exploring it and gleaning, I'm sure!


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 18, 2007)

puritan lad said:


> Are you referring to the Old Truth site, or the Zombiegutz site? It is the latter I was referring to...



OHHHHHHHHH...Ok...yep...I had the latter open for about 2 seconds... gotcha!! I too was referring to the Old Truth site. Spoke too soon again!


----------



## puritan lad (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually, upon reading my original post, I find myself to be at fault. So to clarify...

Old Truth = Good Site

Zombiegutz = bad, sad, offensive, the latest in "christian" punk.


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 18, 2007)

puritan lad said:


> Actually, upon reading my original post, I find myself to be at fault. So to clarify...
> 
> Old Truth = Good Site
> 
> Zombiegutz = bad, sad, offensive, the latest in "christian" punk.



No problem Scott, though it is very disturbing that any would classify zombieguts as "Christian." Dark and sad times we live in indeed!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 18, 2007)

puritan lad said:


> Found this on the Old Truth Blog. Don't know whether to laugh or cry over this nonsense, as I am tempted to do both.
> 
> Be aware that this site may be offensive. The name says it all...
> 
> Zombiegutz




I can't understand the lyrics for Zombiegutz. 

What's worse shine Jesus shine or Zombiegutz?


----------



## puritan lad (Jan 18, 2007)

I think they mention Jesus once in one of their songs. God gets a couple of mentions also.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 18, 2007)

That's not punk. I think it's more like metalcore.


----------

